# مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع



## pola (21 يناير 2006)

*مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

 
*برنامج قمه في الروعه وسهل لمحبين التصميم بالفلاش*




برنـــامج قمـــه في الروعــــه وجديــد وســلس وسهــل ويخدمك بالكثير .
يمكــن استخدامه في التواقيــع و في الواجهات الفلاشيه وفي موقعك واعلاناتك والكثير الكثير من
الخدمات التي يقدمها بكل اختصار روعه ...
قلت اقدمه لكم هنا لكي تستفيدوا منه لانه بالفعل اعجبني من دون برامج الفلاش المتقدمه
::: أســم البرنامج :::: 
Anim-FX Flash intros and Flash banners builder 2.3 
للتحمــــــــــــــــــــــيل .....
​

http://www.alnof.com/setupanimfx.zip






وهذي صوره له وبعض الشرح المبسط عليه.










​
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـاُ اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي ​



​1 : أضــافــة نــص .
2 : أضــافــة نــص يلي النص الاول .
3 : أضــافــة نــص يلي النص الثاني .
4 : أضــافــة نــص يلي النص الثالث .
5 : أضــافــة نــص يلي النص الرابع .
6 : اختيــار لون للخلفيــه .
7 : أختيــار لون للنص .
8 : طريقة العرض ومشاهدت العرض .
9 : الحركــات التي تستطيعي اختيارها والتي تستطيعي مع دمجها بأصوات وتستطيع تحديد الاصوات بعد .
10 : الحفظ بأنواعه .
11 : الخروج من البرنــامج .

ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم ورضاكم ...​
​​

===============================​


----------



## pola (23 يناير 2006)

الأن وفى دقائق معدوده مع هذا البرنامج القوى الذى يتحدى اقوى برامج التصميم الخاصه بالمواقع برنامج رائع يتحدى الفرونت بيج وسهل بامكانك عمل موقع في 30 دقيقه حجمه صغير وليس كحجم الفرونت بيج ومجاني ​ 
وحائز على خمس نجوم​ 

معلومات عن البرنامج:​


Requirements: Windows 95/98/Me/NT/2000/XP​ 
Size: 3.72 MB ​ 







التحميل من هنا ===========================​


----------



## stan (27 فبراير 2006)

شكرا ليك انا هجربة بليل 
وانا رايح الشغل دلوقتى 
وجى بليل وان شاء الله نكون مع بعض على طووول


----------



## Michael (9 مارس 2006)

شكرا بولا

واتمنى فعلا انو يفيدك ستان

ربنا معاك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (23 مارس 2006)

فعلا برامج جميله ومفيدة ربنا يباركم


----------



## pola (24 مارس 2006)

شكرا ليك و عايزين نشوف نشاطك فى المنتدى
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## pola (24 مارس 2006)

عملاق التصميم Web Page Maker اخر اصدار مع السريال رأئع جدا لتصميم المواقع الاحترافيه .

ادخل الى الموضوع من هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=36608#post36608
​


----------



## ميثم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

هاذا البنامج عجيب جدا و ممتع للغاية


----------



## pola (21 سبتمبر 2006)

طبعا البرنامج خطير و سريع و بيطلع شغل محترم


----------



## omaya (28 ديسمبر 2006)

كشكوووووووووور على البرامج الراعة والممتازة ويعطك العافية


----------



## mecho777 (16 مارس 2007)

جميل


----------



## men@ elgm@l (26 مارس 2007)

ممتاز جدا ياريت تعمل شرح للبرنامج يكون عن كل شى بس اوضح 

اوك






الرب يبارك عملك ​


----------



## s.u.n (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

ميرسى مووووووت
بس ممكن طلب
انا عاوزة اصمم صورة متحركه  ببرنامج يكون سهل وبسيط
 تنصنى استخدم ايه ؟
والف شكر


----------



## avdtxp3 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

بجد البرنامج جميل جداً وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## KEROLS ASAMA (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

البرامج جميله جدا 
شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## shady_539 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

شكرا على البرامج الرائعة دى

فعلا كنت بدور عليها


----------



## POULA_MAN (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

لو سمحت يا بولا انا حملت البرنامج:mus13: و عملت كل حاجة:t19: بس مش عارف اخر خطوة علشان يبقى موقع :66:


----------



## mina_nabil (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

فعلا برامج جميله ومفيدة ربنا يباركم


----------



## iam_with_you (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

سنكس على البرنامج الجامد دة 



ربنا يحفظك


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## amad_almalk (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

:download:​


----------



## amad_almalk (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: مجموعة برامج خاصة بتصميم المواقع*

موضوع رائع وجميل جدا ويستحق 
التثبيت وربنا يبارك ويعوض تعبك خير




​


----------

